# Need Second Opinion on a Couple Fish



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok guys, I finally got a couple good shots of a fish that I've been wondering about, I believe it was sent labeled as a rhom or sanchezi, but it is starting to show barring, so I thought maybe compressus but I would still like another opinion. The second fish isn't labeled, I'm sure I know what it is, but thought I'd post a pic anyways. The collection point is supposedly Peru for both of them. Thanks ahead for the input.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the top one is s. sanchezi but the bottom one I'm not sure about yet.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The top one looks like S. compressus if those pictures are accurate and those are really bars. The scutes dont look prominent enough to be S. sanchezi. Kind of hard to tell with that picture though.

The bottom one looks like S. sanchezi to me...very prominent scutes. Could also be the pic though...so rhom in not out of the question imo.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the barring is what led me to think compressus, there have been a few times that i've seen it where the barring is very prominent and other times they are a bit faded. i think it has the potential to be a very nice fish tho.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

The scutes on both these fish are very visible. The bars on the first fish are visible and the picture does it well.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Brace said:


> The scutes on both these fish are very visible. The bars on the first fish are visible and the picture does it well.


were you still thinkin compressus? you've seen it in person as much if not more than i have, maybe i should take him home, give him a little tlc, and fatten him up a bit


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> The scutes on both these fish are very visible. The bars on the first fish are visible and the picture does it well.


were you still thinkin compressus? you've seen it in person as much if not more than i have, maybe i should take him home, give him a little tlc, and fatten him up a bit
[/quote]

I would if I were you. I think it's a nice fish. I thought about it, I just have no tank space at all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm really thinkin about it, either way i like it, but do you still think it's a compressus?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> i'm really thinkin about it, either way i like it, but do you still think it's a compressus?


Yeah, I'm thinkin so.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bottom photo is S. sanchezi. The other photos show a fish in not great condition. Suggest you repost a couple months down the road when they are better fed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Bottom photo is S. sanchezi. The other photos show a fish in not great condition. Suggest you repost a couple months down the road when they are better fed.


thanks frank, they're actually not mine, but i think i'm gonna take the one from the top pics and fatten him up a bit and we'll see how he turns out... i think it could be a really nice looking fish.

just out of curiosity, does barring usually suggest compressus, or can rhombeus or sanchezi show bars as well?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

The top fish is a Compressus and the bottom fish is a Rhombeus IMO.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> just out of curiosity, does barring usually suggest compressus, or can rhombeus or sanchezi show bars as well?


S. compressus goes though several phases at juvenile stage to sub adult. In youngsters (depending on locality), it may have a combo elongated ovals and spots that later begin to change to the more distinctive bars/spots. S. rhombeus may also have elongated ovals and spots, but never develops bars. There is an undescribed species from the Xingu that seems to have a odd markings that I have not been able to differinate from compressus or rhombeus. I've seen a few photos of that species posted here. And I hesitate to go one way or the other on it because it is undescribed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > just out of curiosity, does barring usually suggest compressus, or can rhombeus or sanchezi show bars as well?
> 
> 
> S. compressus goes though several phases at juvenile stage to sub adult. In youngsters (depending on locality), it may have a combo elongated ovals and spots that later begin to change to the more distinctive bars/spots. S. rhombeus may also have elongated ovals and spots, but never develops bars. There is an undescribed species from the Xingu that seems to have a odd markings that I have not been able to differinate from compressus or rhombeus. I've seen a few photos of that species posted here. And I hesitate to go one way or the other on it because it is undescribed.


interesting stuff... thanks for the info frank, i think i'll just bring him home and give him some tlc and we'll see what i end up with, maybe he'll turn out to be a compressus, maybe not


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well, i brought him home last night, i snapped a better pic today, it probably won't change anything, but thought i'd post it anyway in case anybody changes their opinion.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the bars are prominent in this picture.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, this is a much better picture than what i had posted previously


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

a couple more months and you'll be able to tell for sure.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

fett529 said:


> a couple more months and you'll be able to tell for sure.


i know, it's just driving me crazy that i can't figure it out, haha. i just figured i'd post a better pic just in case it helps sway people one way or the other


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would fatten him up a bit....shouldnt take more then a couple weeks....then take another picture and you should be able to get a decent ID.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would fatten him up a bit....shouldnt take more then a couple weeks....then take another picture and you should be able to get a decent ID.


shouldn't take long... he's eating like a champ already


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

It might be a sanch. Who knows? Nice fish all day.


----------

